# locomotive and car length question



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

I was wondering about car length, I have 22 degree turns. Is a SD70ACE to long for my turns? What about some 10 inch passanger cars to pull with my B&O F-7A? Right now my longest cars are 56" center flow hoppers that only measure 8 inches long. Will 10 inch cars hang over in the turns and look bad?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's really dependent on who made the engine and cars.
Will they hang over, probably but in the model world you kind of expect that.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

may look a bit abnormal, but should work fine........just ran my SD70ACe on 18" curves with no problems. my latest video shows the ACe on the 18" radius curves.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It is neat to see the wheelsets articulate. Do not see that much in real life, since I do not work for a rail road.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

That UP1989 sure is one good looking engine, sounds great too ! I love that paint schem, I can just picture that thing pulling a load heading from golden up to boulder.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ah yes. Curve radius. Having a 22" is ok for most diesel engines. I myself, own a big diesel, probably bigger than your SD70. A Union Pacific EMD DD40AX. It runs and pulls wonderfully on a 22". Considering how it looks taking turns, I can't answer that. I'm just a beginner. Wish I could help more, but I hope my advice helps you out later on. Good luck


----------

